# vintage Realstic



## rey759 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've got an old Realistic STA-960 stereo amp i got a a garage sale for $5.It's works fine except for the tuner is horrible.We have a local radio station in our city and that is all it pick up no matter where the tuner dial is,I've taken it apart to clean the pots and function switches(they were scratchy)and the dial string is intact and is moving throughout it's range.Is it possible the tuner needs realigned?I know the antenna is ok because it is hooked up to my Onkyo surround sound and it works great.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you ever get this fixed?


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

rey759 said:


> I've got an old Realistic STA-960 stereo amp i got a a garage sale for $5.It's works fine except for the tuner is horrible.We have a local radio station in our city and that is all it pick up no matter where the tuner dial is,I've taken it apart to clean the pots and function switches(they were scratchy)and the dial string is intact and is moving throughout it's range.Is it possible the tuner needs realigned?I know the antenna is ok because it is hooked up to my Onkyo surround sound and it works great.


Absolutely, tuners drift w/ age. You will have to take it to a tech who is capable at alignment from the service manual and handy with an oscilloscope.


----------

